
ROCm Tensorflow 1.8 Release (Port to AMD GPUs) - zdw
https://gpuopen.com/rocm-tensorflow-1-8-release/
======
jamesblonde
This article got taken down - released too early, apparently -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8whool/rocm_ported_ten...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8whool/rocm_ported_tensorflow_is_now_catching_up_with/)

